# グダグダ抜かすんじゃねぇ



## kyn

Could someone explain what "~すんじゃねぇ" mean in "グダグダ抜かすんじゃねぇ"? Is it some kind of abbreviation of じゃない?


----------



## kaori

～すんじゃねぇ＝～するんじゃない

Means "don't do <something>". It's informal and masculine.


----------



## kyn

Thanks. Once I heard someone say "タラタラしてんじゃねよ", or maybe "ダラダラ~", I'm not sure. (and I guess this is a really impolite way of speaking). The part んじゃね I can understand, as you explained above. But why してん? 
And could you ellaborate on the level of politeness of んじゃね? Is it common in everyday conversation?


----------



## Flaminius

グダグダ抜かすんじゃねぇ is actually a corruption of 抜かすのではない.

タラタラしてんじゃねえよ <— タラタラしているのではないよ

I hasten to add, however, these "uncorrupted forms" are almost never heard.

The politeness level of んじゃねえ is actually determined by ねえ, which is a corrupted form of ない.  It is common in everyday conversations but very informal, vulgar.

A similar construction んじゃない can be used in more formal occasions (vis. the uncorrupted ない) but the strong imperative is unmistakable.


----------



## Ocham

~してんじゃねえ（よ） is very informal, very vulgar, masculine,
and also dialect. This dialect is restricted within narrow
limits. But unfortunately within narrow limits is a metropolitan
area including Tokyo.
That's why it is often used in comics, films, novels et cetera.

~してんじゃないよ→~してんじゃねえよ
時間がない　　　　→時間がねえ(I am/We are running out of time.)
おまえ　　　　　　　→おめえ(you)
すごい　　　　　　　→すげえ(fabulous）


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

kyn said:


> Could someone explain what "~すんじゃねぇ" mean in "グダグダ抜かすんじゃねぇ"? Is it some kind of abbreviation of じゃない?


 
It's something which can be said by a mafia. bad language. Don't keep on saying nonsence, you stupid ! 

Hiro Sasaki


----------



## kyn

As if I didn't know it.
Well, I'm just a learner. What I do is learn. Use it or not, I'll decide later.
Actually this is what some Japanese friends taught me when I asked them to teach me some bad words. But since I'm not a native, I don't quite see how bad it is. Could you explain? How bad?


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

kyn said:


> As if I didn't know it.
> Well, I'm just a learner. What I do is learn. Use it or not, I'll decide later.
> Actually this is what some Japanese friends taught me when I asked them to teach me some bad words. But since I'm not a native, I don't quite see how bad it is. Could you explain? How bad?


 
If you do not want to sound a gangster, you must not use such a 
sentence, "Guda Guda" is an onomatopoeia. It means "many words of noncence", of complaints, of disagreement, of apologies, of wishes,
etc.

Try to learn more usual expressions until you are more proficient in 
Japanese,


Hiro Sasaki


----------



## Uttanasana

"Don't keep on saying nonsence, you stupid!" is a good translation of 「グダグダ抜かすんじゃねぇ」.  I would even translate as "You shut the fxxx up already!".  That bad.


----------



## kyn

What about タラタラしてんじゃねよ?


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

kyn said:


> What about タラタラしてんじゃねよ?


 
"Dara Dara suru" means "to do one thing or another idly and not
with much enthusiasm".

Hiroaki Sasaki


----------



## Flaminius

タラタラ is an onomatopoeic expression meaning the same thing as ダラダラ, in a lesser degree.


----------

